# Just to let you know,



## AZPRO (Jul 25, 2002)

the 03' PSE Catalog is out and you and check out the new stuff at www.pse-archery.com Being a designer for them I would like to here some remarks good bad or ugly.


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

AZPRO...
you need to edit your message and fix the link. You have a period at the end of it that needs to NOT be there.  i'll let you know about the bows later.

--mike


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Let's see, the "ugly" would be the person designing them, the good........

Sorry couldn't resist, now the rest of the serious responses can commence !

Oops, probably should have waited until I actually got one of the new toys to play with  ! Nahhhh, this was one that couldn't be left 'til later  !

>>-------->


----------



## 3d/fitamartin (Jul 14, 2002)

Supra compound and X-Factor recurve.........way cool. Gotta appreciate a good looking design. Good luck with the new line up.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Looking Good*

AZPRO, They look good. How about posting some bigger pics of the 2003 line, so we can see some detail.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

*hey azpro*

when will the accessories page be done. i am always curious about what new little devices are around to tinker with. also will the new carbon force arrows be in there.
thanks
rob k
tbolt owner


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The Good: The Supra
The Bad: Ask some PSE Forum members my opinions here  
The Ugly: The X-Factor Recurve.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Have the limb problems been fixed?

Is the Nitro the only bow that has the Maxis plus cams?

I'm glad to see you haven't left us two cammer dinasaurs out.


----------



## paloosa41 (Oct 6, 2002)

they are all looking good but i still like the dakota


----------

